# growth plates



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

From what I understand, they close fully by 12-18 months. You can have your vet take an x-ray to confirm it.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with zooeysmom. If you have any doubts don't do anything too strenuous and/or get an x-ray.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Also, even when you have confirmed that the growth plates are closed you will still need to ease into activities to build up muscle tone. With carting for example, we spent six weeks having the dogs drag poles, kitty litter buckets, and other assorted weights on flat, hilly, and rough surfaces... all this before they were hooked up to the cart. You have to use common sense. Ask experts for help so that you don't injure a young dog.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

You can start agility training before the growth plates are closed. However you need to do it with trainers who understand the limitations - and which activities they can do and which ones need to be modified until they are ready. Where I train, may of the larger dogs are Xrayed to determine if their growth plates are closed.


----------

